# Wireless N Connection Speed Issue



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am not seeing anything higher than 54.0 mbps connection speeds with my N wireless set up. Any input or help would be greatly appreciated!!!

My equipment/cable service is as follows:

Cablevision Optonline with Boost (30 downstream/5 upstream/100 mbps wired LAN)

Laptop specs:

Gateway M6817 with Vista Home Premium/Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
2 gb ram, 250 HD, Intel Centrino Duo Core 2, 1.5 ghz processor

Router: 

Belkin Wireless N model #F5D8233-4 

Router settings: WPA2PSK/AES
20/40mhz bandwidth
b/g/n mode (laptop does not connect on N only mode)

***I also downloaded the most recent firmware/drivers for the network card and Belkin router***


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

Wireless N is still a "DRAFT" which means its not fully complete and is not guarenteed to run at 300Mbps. Origanlly they planned N to go up to 600Mbps but that went down the drain quickly. 

Also Ive never heard of the company you use for internet but I have Comcast which is "supposed" to be the fastest but thats only cause at certain times your speed will be above DSL or any other internet. Ya that usually happens.... around 3am when no one else is using the internet. Its kind of like water. If everyone in your neighborhood took a shower at 8am everyday your water pressure would be horrible.

When a company says their router produces 11, 54, 110, 300 Mbps that isn't your internet speed. That is the speed that data CAN be transferred between computers. DSL do upstreams UP TO 640Kbps and downstreams of UP TO 9Mbps. So if you have DSL and you think your internet speed is 54Mbps.... Wrong its no where close to it. This is generally regulated by the FCC. Like Phone Modems can not surpass 56k but yet companys like NetZero promise faster speeds but really your getting the same as with AOL or anything else that is dial up.

I'm not saying Wireless N is crap but thats what it is supposed to do.

If you don't believe me then double check all of your Routers settings make sure its not set just for Wireless A and/or G since they only run at 54. 

Check your laptops wireless settings for the same thing. 

Wireless N is expected to be fully complete in July 2009. In the eyes of a Networking Company they think they can make more money by releasing PRE-Versions of the concept but they do not offer what it promises due to the fact that it is and will be a DRAFT, PRE-N, or MIMO-BASED until mid 2009.


Also if it wont connect on N only theres more than likely using A/G since N wont work alone. Its just connecting on what it can grab. Buy a Card for the laptop. 





There is a reason why I still have a Wireless G Router!!!


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/7772/internetspeedlz0.jpg

Also found that about your internet.

Mbps is FASTER than Kbps

Did alittle more research and shows that your Adapter is not compatible with your router

Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN provides deployment flexibility and connectivity convenience by offering a quad mode (supporting 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N) product, which is *capable of connecting to new "Connect with Intel® Centrino®" wireless N Access Points / Routers*, but can also connect to any of the legacy Wi-Fi standards, 802.11a, b or g.

This is actually the first time I've heard of the program but as far as I know only Buffalo Products are supported.

Buy an adapter card!

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=372146

Matches your router


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the Intel card can't connect to other 802.11n products, it's junk! Of course, since I have personally seen that card in a laptop connect to a D-Link DIR-615 802.11n, that statement is misleading at best, and BS at worst.

I had Comcast broadband here, and your comments about it are way off-target as well. I didn't have any issue with obtaining full speed no matter what the time of day was. Do you check any of your "facts" before you post them?


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

Comcast does not always get you full speed. If you check your speed on like Toast.net or something it is constantly changing.



I just ran it.... 

1st Speed: 1630Kb

2nd Speed: 1712Kb 

3rd Speed 1612Kb

4th Speed 1810Kb

Cleared all cookies and settings before and after each test..

What does that tell you. Tells me that connection speeds are always changing.


Just curious but what exactly do you think full speed is?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That would depend on where you live and what tier you have contracted for. I just called a friend of mine that has Comcast, and his speed came up at 5560/740, his service is 6000/784. Seems pretty good to me, and this is the peak usage period that normally would suffer any hit if it were going to.


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

Exactly. My point is not that comcast is great or sucks my point is no matter where you are and how much usage is going on in the area speeds constantly flex. Thats cable. This guy has DSL so that also goes with phone usage and everything. 

Im trying to say that nothing is perfect and speed is always changing and not always like 54Mbps like your wireless laptop says


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The phone usage has nothing to do with DSL speed, they live in a different frequency spectrum on the line. DSL delays come in the Telco CO and beyond as a rule. Of course, lousy lines can also affect the DSL speed.

My Verizon FiOS has been constant whenever I've tested the speeds. I have the 15mbit/2mbit service, and I see this within about 20kbits whenever I test it, day, night, morning, evening. whenever.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As I understand it there are basically three types of 'n' equipment.

Draft 1 n will generally give > 'g' bandwidth only if all devices on the network are brand and chipset matched. Assume that anything at least a year old is draft 1.

Draft 2 n devices will generally work pretty well together, but no guarantee unless there is a brand and chipset match. Good luck trying to determine what devices are draft 2.

Final n devices should all work together fine. Not yet available.


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> As I understand it there are basically three types of 'n' equipment.
> 
> Draft 1 n will generally give > 'g' bandwidth only if all devices on the network are brand and chipset matched. Assume that anything at least a year old is draft 1.
> 
> ...


This is true there are 3 Different Draft Versions I believe the current one is 3.02


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe we'll go with the official timetable. 

http://grouper.ieee.org/groups/802/11/Reports/802.11_Timelines.htm

http://grouper.ieee.org/groups/802/11/Reports/tgn_update.htm


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

A little more information about the connection/downstream/upstream speeds I am seeing from my current ISP (Optimum Online from Cablevision in Long Island, NY).

When I connect my Gateway laptop via Ethernet connection I am seeing 100 mbps connection, 31 mbps downstream/4.8 mbps upstream but when using wireless the numbers drop to 54 mbps connection, 22.5 mbps downstream/4.7 mbps upstream (using speedtest.net - represented in kbps and Cablevision's speed test - represented in mbps).

According to Intel and Belkin's website, it states my router is compatible with the Intel N card.

When I first bought the router I was seeing 150 mbps connection speeds when clicking on the the wireless properties but on 2/8/2008 via Windows update there was an Intel driver update which I downloaded and once I did that, connection averages between 48.0 mbps & 54 mbps.

Do you think by bypassing the built in Intel card with a Belkin Wirless N card might help or would it be a waste of money?

And many thanks for everyone's feedback on my issue


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... via Windows update there was an Intel driver update ..."

Probably the problem. Windows update likely got the driver directly from Intel. Get integrated wireless adapter updates from your PC manufacturer because they, or the motherboard manufacturer, may have to change the "raw" driver to fit their system. If you check closely on the Intel web site you will see that warning (I'm so smart because I downloaded a driver directly from Intel and gave myself problems!).

Since you didn't report having a problem before, you can simply go into Device Manager and backup to the previous adapter driver.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Updating my previous post with info from John's timeline link ...

As I understand it there are basically three types of 'n' equipment.

Draft 1 & 2 n will generally give > 'g' bandwidth only if all devices on the network are brand and chipset matched. Assume that anything before fall of 2007 is draft 1 or 2.

Draft 3 n devices will generally work pretty well together, but no guarantee unless there is a brand and chipset match. Good luck trying to determine what devices are draft 3.

Final n devices should all work together fine. Cross your fingers and hope they will be available mid 2009.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello Terry,

I am also convinced that my issues are related to the Intel driver update. I also recently noticed the Intel website stated that their drivers are generic and you should always use the equipment makers one instead (read this the other day after I started having issues).

According to Gateway's website, there is an available driver listed for my model & serial # and was posted the same day that I downloaded the Intel generic one.

I will update my laptop using this one and see what happens!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Should work. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Terry,

After reverting back to the prior driver version (6/20/2007), I am now seeing connection speeds of 54.0 mbps and 150 mbps (it goes back & forth).

Gateway does have an available driver update (2/8/2008) for my Gateway serial #/model#. Should I update to this one or leave well enough alone?

Aslo, still can't get laptop to connect in N only mode (it only connects in the mixed b/g/n mode).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it were me I'd try the new driver from Gateway. You can always use Device Manager to backup to the current driver.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

I installed the updated driver from Gateway version 11.1.1.22 (prior version 11.1.1.16). Connection is strong but no longer seeing 150 mbps speeds.


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

I personally would just go buy the card rather than spending hours trying to figure out whats wrong with it. Because you can always use the cards for ANY Laptop. If you sell your laptop now you wouldnt have to pay extra for the Wireless N internal chip. But thats just me. $70 seems pretty good price for a N Card. Also you could always buy a PCI card for a desktop that fits the N card if you get a Desktop and want to go wireless with that for some reason.

Also if it doesn't fix the problem you can return it and all you wasted was 1 Hour of time and no money. 


Also try contacting Gateway see what they have to say after all they made it... Should be under warrenty


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

JKingsnorth,

If I give the Belkin N card a try and load it in the available slot on my laptop will it automatically bypass the built in Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN or do I simply switch the wireless button to off and insert the N card?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Switch the integrated wireless off.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

I appreciate all the input and advice that everyone gave me on this issue and I will give the Belkin N card a try. Update to follow!


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought the Belkin N card but had no luck installing it. I followed the software installation steps and when it came time to insert the card nothing occured and I couldn't get rid of the installshield prompt box which stated to insert the network card (prior to the install I shut off the wireless switch on the laptop).


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd say that your computer is just screwed all around it sounds like nothing works.

Try uninstalling it and just put the card in and let the computer find it on its own dont use a disk.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

JKingsnorth,

I figured out why the card didn't install, my laptop has a PCI Express slot instead of a 32-CardBus slot. Tomorrow, I will exchange the Belkin N 32-Card Bus for the Belkin N PCI Express and install tomorrow night and hopefully I will see a speed connection difference compared to using the built in Intel Centrino Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... my laptop has a PCI Express slot instead of a 32-CardBus slot."

Does make a difference!  I'm thinking this is going to trip up a whole lot of people over the next couple years until we and salespeople get used to the idea of the Express cards.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree that other people will make the same mistake as I did.

I might have to order this card online from Amazon.com since Circuity City and Best Buy don't even carry the Belkin N1 Express PCI Card in their retail stores or via their websites.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

***Update on Belkin F5D8703 N Express PCI Card install. The version that I received in the retail box is version 2000, Belkin's website only has Vista drivers for version 1000 so I was unable to complete the install at this time.

Waiting for Belkin to advise when they plan on releasing the software/drivers for Version 2000.

I wonder if the MS Vista Service Pack 1 (to be released sometime later this month) might address some issues with the Intel N wireless (taking a guess on this one)?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm gonna put "try some 'n' stuff" on my calendar. Now, where did I put my calendar for 2010 ...? 

Good luck on the driver. I really do hope this finally works for you.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello Terry,

Based on your response, it sounds like you haven't taken the "N" route as of yet. Even if I never exceed the 54.0 mbps wireless connection speed, my current connection is very stable (no signal loss) and full five bars at all times throughout my two story house, basement and througout my backyard) where with my Belkin wireless G router it fluctuated between 3-5 bars and I would also have to reset the router at times.

I probably jumped on the N ship too soon and was reeled in by the creative marketing boasting how you will exceed Ethernet wired connection speeds up to 300 mbps.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

UPDATE! I am now seeing connection rates of up to 300 mbps since installing Vista Service Pack 1.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks for telling us.


----------



## chriskline42 (Jul 7, 2008)

ok guys, answer me this if you can:
my roommate has a laptop with the 4965AGN wireless adapter and a dlink dir-655 router. he has 2 hd's built for his laptop, 1 with vista and 1 with xp. the vista hd connects at 130Mb and the xp connects at 300Mb. i have a dif laptop with the same adapter (running vista) and i also only connect at 130. whats the deal with the connection speeds? why is xp higher?


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Intitially after installing Vista Service Pack 1, I received connection speeds of 300 mbps but it never remained consistent. My laptop seems to flucate back and forth between 54 mbps and 150 mbps on the mixed mode b/g/n since my Belkin N router and Intel N card won't communicate in the N only mode.

When I bought the laptop with the Intel N wireless and Belken N draft 2.0 router I thought I would see fast speeds like using an Ethernet connection and that has not been the case.

One plus that I have seen is that my wireless signal is very strong no matter where I am on my property.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's especially disappointing given that one of Belkin's claims is that they work with Intel (and others) to assure compatibility. I'm probably repeating my own or somebody's post in saying ...

You do have the latest firmware from Belkin, and the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer (if integrated) or Intel, right?


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's been a total disappointment because I replaced my Belkin G router of 4 years to take the N plunge and have yet to see true N speeds on a consistent basis.

The router has the latest firmware from Belkin and the Intel card the latest driver through Gateway. The range and consistency of the Belkin N router is excellent (I never lose connection) but the speeds that I am seeing are G.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, my ZyXEL NBG-415N and D-Link DIR-615 both connect at 802.11n speeds. The D-Link seems slower, that one doesn't get 300mbit speed connections, but it normally connects at 150. The ZyXEL connects at 300 regularly, though I've seen it be at slower speeds. I'm using an off-brand wireless 802.11n PCI card in one machine, and a D-Link card in the other one.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

John,

I have the following questions for you:

1. Are your pc's running Vista or XP?
2. Are the routers set to the N only mode or mixed traffic?
3. Does the N speeds you are seeing seem as fast as Ethernet?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I just reviewed the thread and maybe I should update my 'N' experience, since I now have some. Am now using the Belkin N1 Vision (draft 2 N) router. Because Fry's had a great price ($20 at the time, $15 after I bought) I also got a PCMCIA card and USB adapter, both draft 1 N Airlink101.

After some wrong turns with drivers the PCMCIA card in my Dell XP connects at 300 Mbps and the USB adapter with my HP Vista connects at 270 Mbps.

Copying a 2GB file between my desktop (ethernet) and Dell laptop with a 'G' adapter takes 18-20 minutes; half that time with the 'N' card. Copying between the desktop and the Vista with 'N' adapter took about 1/3 that time.

None of those copies were done under strict lab conditions or real accurate timing, but there was definite improvement with 'N'. In all cases there was no other activity on the LAN or computers (other than firewall and anti-virus).

Channel is Auto
Wireless mode is 11b+g+n (the only option other than off)
Protected mode is Off
Bandwidth is 20MHz+40MHz Auto


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Terry,

My router is the Belkin N Wireless Router Model # F5D8233-4 (this model is a cheaper model compared to N1 router that you have).
*
Router Settings:*

Wireless Channel: 9 (I don't see an "AUTO" feature like you described for the N1 Vision)
Extension Channel:5
Wireless Mode: 802.11b&802.11g&802.11n
Bandwidth: 20/40mhz
Broadcast SSID: NO
Protected Mode: Off
802.11e/WMMQos: Off
Wi-Fi Protected Setup(WPS): Disabled

*Network Adapter Settings:*

Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN 
Driver version: 11.1.1.16
802.11n Channel Width: Auto
802.11n Mode: Enabled
Ad Hoc Channel 802.11b/g
Ad Hoc Default Wireless Mode: 802.11b/g
Ad Hoc Power Management: Disabled
Ad Hoc Qos Mode: WMM Disabled
Fat Channel Intolerant: Disabled
Mixed Mode Protection:RTS/CTS Enabled
Roaming Aggressiveness: 3 Medium
Throughput Enhancement: Enabled
Transmit Power: Highest
Wireless Mode: 802.11b/g (no choice contains n)

*Laptop Specs:*

Gateway M-6817
O/S: Vista Home Premium 32 bit
2 GB of Ram
Intel Centrino Core 2 Duo 1.5 ghz
250 gb hd

The connection speeds are fluctuating between 54.0 mbps & 150 mbps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

jwr1971 said:


> John,
> 
> I have the following questions for you:
> 
> ...



One XP-SP3, and one Vista Ultimate SP1.
Routers are set for mixed n and g traffic.
The n speeds still aren't as fast as 100mbit Ethernet IMO. Of course, all of my network is gigabit, so I had to connect a 100mbit switch to slow things down.  I got a 5mbyte/sec copy on the 300mbit 802.11n link, and my 100mbit link managed 8.5mbyte/sec for the same file mix.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

John or Terry,

Belkin tech support advised me to do the following in order to achieve N wireless speeds (do you agree with their response)?

_John, we understand that you are facing a concern with speed.

In order to resolve the issue, we suggest you to disable any Firewall or any Anti Virus Software like Norton AntiVirus, Zone Alarm, Sygate, McAfee, Norton Internet Security, Personal Firewall, Black Ice running on your computer and assign a static IP address, gateway and DNS by following the steps at http://web.belkin.com/support/kb/kb.asp?a=2824 in the range of the router on the wireless computer.The IP address should be in the range of 192.168.2.x (x=2 to 254)

John, if you need further assistance please feel free to write back to us and we will be happy to assist you._

Regards,

Suzane Taylor
Belkin Technical Support


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine why you'd want to disable your AV or firewall, and a static IP address does nothing for the speed. This is pure BS to keep you out of their hair!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What John said!

On a severely underpowered under RAMed machine a security program could make a difference. Or under very tightly controlled laboratory conditions perhaps a difference of a few bits per second could be measured. That response almost beats (for silliness) one I got years ago from AOL.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks John & Terry, 

I wasn't buying their response as well but I wanted to run it by you guys first (during the call history they also told me that my Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN card was not an N wireless card and it was G so that's why I am seeing speeds of 54.0 mbps (Reminds me of my dealings with both Dell & Gateway, soon after you report an issue they seem to give up right away and tell you to restore the operating system).

At this point since I tried everything from dealing with Belkin Tech support, to changing the settings, channel selection, firmware and driver updates that I might buy a different brand router and see if I have any luck because the range is good but the speed is sub par at best.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, they would be wrong, as a simple Google search on the model number would have told them. The first hit...


> The Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN product is an embedded 802.11a/b/g/*Draft N*¹ PCIe* Mini Card network adapter card that operates in both the 2.4GHz and 5.0GHz spectrum, delivering high throughput and a host of features that enhance today's mobile lifestyle.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

FWIW here is PC World Magazine's last review of 'N' Routers: http://www.pcworld.com/article/145098/new_80211n_routers_the_best_wifi_yet.html

I find the comments on features, ease of use, etc., interesting but take their ratings with a grain (or more) of salt. The D-Link router that is giving John good connection speeds is rated below your router.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Terry thanks for the N router information.

I have a question about wireless security since Belkin advised me to disable the Wi-Fi Protected Setup. What is the difference between this and other security such as WPA2-PSK/AES and should WPS be enabled or disabled?

*Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS)	Disabled Enabled *

Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS) is the industry standard method to simplify the security setup and management of the Wi-Fi networks. You now can easily setup and connect to a WPA-enabled 802.11 network with WPS-certificated devices using either Personal Information Number (PIN) or Push Button Configuration (PBC) method.Legacy devices without WPS can be added to the network using the traditional manual configuration method.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Terry thanks for the N router information.

I have a question about wireless security since Belkin advised me to disable the Wi-Fi Protected Setup. What is the difference between this and other security such as WPA2-PSK/AES and should WPS be enabled or disabled?

*Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS)	Disabled Enabled *

Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS) is the industry standard method to simplify the security setup and management of the Wi-Fi networks. You now can easily setup and connect to a WPA-enabled 802.11 network with WPS-certificated devices using either Personal Information Number (PIN) or Push Button Configuration (PBC) method.Legacy devices without WPS can be added to the network using the traditional manual configuration method.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know; never tried hard to understand it and haven't used it. I just checked that page in my router for the first time and see that the default is 'enabled.' As much as I can make out it looks like you can assign an 8-digit pin to the router or an adapter and then tell the other device to connect to it using the same pin, provided you do it within 2 minutes. Since most of my adapters don't have WPS I don't see that as an advantage.

I'm pretty sure it doesn't change the encryption used at all; just is an alternate way to inputting the encryption key. It's probably another "this will make us sound smart" tactic, but if I were having your trouble I sure would disable (or enable) it for a test.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just remembered something that may be relevant. I had a lot of trouble with my draft 1 'N' USB adapter on my HP Vista. Airlink101 had two newer drivers on their web site. One just had the date, and the other said for WPS. Since I wasn't using WPS I just took the "plain" one. Had lots of trouble staying connected for more than about 10 minutes and was about to give up. Then I remembered the "WPS" driver, tried it (w/o using WPS) and it connects at 270 Mbps and only occasionally disconnects.

So, maybe there is something to that advice to disable WPS if your adapter doesn't work with it.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Terry,

I see no performance differences when Enable or Disabled.

One thing I did notice is that my Belkin N router doesn't have the following and not sure if matters:

_Missing are auto-channel selection (the ability to let the router choose the least crowded of the 11 available 2.4-MHz channels to improve performance in busy areas), and DHCP reservation (the ability to set fixed IP addresses for specific computers or peripherals), useful for networked printers, NAS drives, media servers and the like.

_


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

I believe my issue is due to the incorrect driver For the Intel WiFi Link 4695AGN have tried several generic via Windows update and the one's available from Gateway but it didn't enhance the speed rates.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the date/version of the Intel site driver is more recent than the date/version of Gateway's driver, bug Gateway about the probable need for them to get busy on that.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gateway added a new Intel driver since I last checked so I will download and see what happens.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I feel your anticipation. And have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

Terry,

I did the following with no success and I was forced to roll back to the original Intel driver that was installed on the laptop since it's the most stable.

1. Latest driver on Gateway website didn't even work, I received the Red X over the wireless icon in the system tray.

2. The next latest driver worked but the speed fluctuated between 54/48 mbps & 2.1/1.1gbps and signal was fluctuating from five bars to one bars.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd contact Gateway about that problem with the latest driver. Don't know what else to think or say.


----------



## jwr1971 (Feb 1, 2008)

I contacted Gateway and they advised me to retry downloading the latest Intel driver since it might have gotten corrupted when I tried it last night so I did that and it worked this time around. I receiving an excellent signal but still seeing 54.0 mbps speeds.
*
They also told me to follow all the steps on this link:*

http://support.gateway.com/s/Checklists/BPC/ck2007021226.shtml


----------

